# New Acquisition - Silver Half Hunter



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

Bought a silver half hunter pocket watch at local auction - hallmarked London 1899 made by James John Stockall and sons (thanks google).

Winding ok, running well (not sure how accurate yet), hands adjust (though button doesn't 'pop up' quite as quickly as it might). No major scratches on the crystal or case.though it is all bit on the grubby side.

Marks and numbers all agree on case front and back, stem and inside dust cover. Movement seems to be running well, nice even tick and clean (visually at least) inside.

It's not worth a lot of money, just wondering what folks would do, if anything, with it or do I just leave well alone since it's all working pretty much as it should. From sales on the bay and so forth seems I paid pretty much the right price too.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Wouldn't mind a pic or two - just out of curiosity.

If the case is tarnished - and silver will tarnish - I'd use a silver cleaning cloth to give the outside a gentle clean. You'll see how mucky it is by the amount of dirt that rubs off on to the cloth! If the watch appears to be running to time, all well and good, but unless you see a recent watch repairer's scratch on the inside of the rear case, it probably hasn't been cleaned and oiled for a long time. If you can run to it at some stage, a fettle wouldn't do any harm.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, can see some 'scratches, which seem to be dated 32, 56 and 99, so assume last time it saw a watch maker was 1999, but not sure if it's run much since then or not.

Anyway, hope i've linked some pics

Pics here

Chris


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the pics - very nice.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

So, I initially thought I had paid the right money, but looking at more on the Net, I'm confused.

This is pretty much identical to mine

Link to similar watch

excepting that their movement is signed.all All the pivot holes are in the same place, and seems to have the same number of jewels - they want Â£650 for it, which I guess they hope to get close to else why sell it (seem to be an experienced shop!!)

Have found quite a few examples which look the same - trying to compare movements where they post pics - and many are well over what I paid.

Can anyone shed any light over how I might get a better value for mine?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nice watch and pics


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The fact that the movement is signed "Dent" is quite significant. A name with that cachet will certainly bump up the price of a watch.


----------

